# New Machine



## fatalcore (Jul 14, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Movies,music occational gaming

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 35K-40K for mobo+proccy+Ram--- For Aug first week.
another 50-60K in Nov-Dec

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Win 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: Will be using existing 1 tb

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: 20.1" LED

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:Myself

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:Aug first week rest parts will ship in between sep to Dec.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: No, but want a super stable and hastle free config. Like no overheating , and no sound. And thats very very important...No sound from cabinet even after 2 years !

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:Nothing like that.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Kolkata

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: I want to gift this PC to myself as a celebration of completing 1+ year job ! I want to have a 3D setup to watch films in this machine. I also want to add a samsung sound bar to this rig(if possible). I was also seeing a LG monitor 3D enabled but dont know how it works or costs...etc...Also a super style cabinet is preferable with total transparent side.

----------------
Till now I have zeroed in few components but waiting for your suggestions.

LED 20.1" - LG E2060-6500
Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z - 12700
Intel Core i7 2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz  -15900
Corsair Vengeance 4GB Single Module x2
or CORSAIR DOMINATOR 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMP8GX3M2A1600C9 ( if purchased from US) Dont know which one is better or will have any warranty issue.Plz suggest.

Corsair Power 650TX - 5500
Saphire Radeon HD 6970 - 2GB (I will be shipping the card from US so I want a solid card which will last long [atleast 3 years] and will have no warranty issues in Kolkata-I am open to alternate choices of cards)

Thats all.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2011)

I couldnt get a Idea of what your budget might be

Fill this up- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 16, 2011)

Please suggest...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

buddy for 3d i think monitors supporting amd hd3d are not in India. let someone confirm it.

otherwise get a GTX560 2GB (non-ti) SLI or a GTX580 3GB.

more memory helps to add more depth in 3D games. i am sure if you get 3d monitor you will play 3d games too


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2011)

fatalcore said:
			
		

> Till now I have zeroed in few components but waiting for your suggestions.
> 
> LED 20.1" - LG E2060-6500


 I rather suggest a Del IN2020M for Rs.6200 or else a 21.5 in Benq G2220 HD@Rs.7000(approx)


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

Assuming that you have total budget of 1 Lakh.Here the config.

Intel Core i7 2600k-15400
Coolermaster Hyper 212+ with 2X Coolermaster Xtraflow 2200Rpm fan (You need Cpu cooler for i7 2600K as it gets too hot)-2000(hyper)+1200(xtraflow)=3200
MSI Z68A-GD65(B3)-10800
Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL (4GB x2 1600 Mhz 1.5V)-3350
Corsair TX750 V2-6100
MSI R6970 Lightning (2GB DDR5-5500 MHZ memory -940 MHz Core speed)-23,100 from *smc international*
Dell ST2220L-8450
Now tell me about others components you want to include
Another suggestion if you live in Kolkata don't buy ASUS motherboards,Rashi Peripheral sucks big time in here.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi tenida ( naam ta fata fati ), and Jas
Yes I am a true kolkatan and live in Kolkata.

*As for Ram - *What's the difference between the Gskill ram and corsair ram ? I thought corsair Ram's are better and they give longer warranty. So whats the benefit among (Gskill-Vengence-Dominator)

*As for GPU *- GTX560 2GB or MSI R6970 Lightning  which one will last long and will produce less sound? Is there will be any problem if I ship it from US? Will the warranty still be available in Kolkata? I am also thinking of getting a ARES/2DIS/4GD5 from US. Is it a good idea?

*As for Mobo *- I have used asus board for 4 years long untill it died. Gigabyte board(UD3L) died in 1 year. Intel boards are good. My question is is Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z is bad that it wont last 3 years? and is the servicing in kolkata really so bad for such high end boards? I mean I liked the style of the board thats why I chose this board, otherwise i can live with other board considering it looks awesome and lasts long.and after sales service is really good.

*As for LED -* I have been using LG flatron for 8 years now, my question is is the panel really bad in LG? As I dont have any idea in this field. So i choose this model as it looks cool on table top. In smc international site i found the 3d Monitor from LG approx 14.5K. Yes Jas ! may be I will play 3D games but off the topic-> After watch transformers 3 and HP 8 in 3D i felt very dizzy when I stepped outside the movie hall...Somehow I was not feeling well. Dont know why I felt like that.So 3D games in a questionable issue all together.

*As for sound -* I am planning for a sound bar - Samsung HW-D450. Is it possible to connect in the rig. Or is it a bad plan all together.

*As for cabinet - * I am eyeing for a dust proof cool cabinet with a total transparent side panel which is available in kolkata.

Thats all. Please enlighten me.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

@Fatalcore-Thanks bhai for complementing (ami khub khusi holam tomar kotha sune).

*As for Ram*-Both are same in terms of performance.Vengence is high profile ram and ripjaws X is low profile.You can't install big Cpu cooler like Noctua D14 and many others with Corsair Vengence but with Gskill you can.
But with  Cm hyper 212+ you can install Vengence without any problem

*As for GPU*-
*GTX560 2GB* or *MSI R6970 Lightning* are in totally different price bracket.
Yes MSI 6950 Lighting is more powerful than GTX560 2GB anyday.No you can't get warranty in kolkata if you import from US or others country.
Choose MSI or SAPHHIRE if you want peace of mind

*As for Mobo*-
ASUS is serviced by the famous RASHI PERIPHERAL.If you want peace of mind avoid ASUS.
Many of us(incl.me) in this forum has problem from getting replacement from them.They will simply harass you without giving any help.
*ASUS is very good brand no doubt in it* but buddy if anything went wrong you will be humiliated  .They are very bad.Ditch the idea of getting *ASUS*

Instead Consider the board i have given its MSI Z68A-GD65(B3).Its very solid board.MSI builds better motherboard than ASUS.
I have used MSI P45 Neo3-FR for four years now sold it because am upgrading to Sandybridge rig.
Also the after sales service of MSI is very good.I am getting GD65 board also.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 17, 2011)

Tenida said:


> No you can't get warranty in kolkata if you import from US or others country.



Any solution to this issue? as this card 6970 will cost around 15K if I bring from US.

As for ram - whats the meaning of high profile and low profile ? I am not aware of this term. can you plz explain me .
Thanks in advance,
FC.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

*As for cabinet*- For cabinet go for Coolermaster 690II advanced or Coolermaster Haf 912 Advanced.
If you can wait then one good news for you.*MD computers* will stock *NZXT product *after few days. *NZXT phantom* will be very good choice better than coolermaster's ones.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

fatalcore said:


> Any solution to this issue? as this card 6970 will cost around 15K if I bring from US.
> 
> As for ram - whats the meaning of high profile and low profile ? I am not aware of this term. can you plz explain me .
> Thanks in advance,
> FC.



*Low profile* means size is not that big.You can install begger cpu cooler with them.This includes ram like Gskill Ripjaws X 
Here the photo
View attachment 4979


*High Profile* means the size is quite bigger than Ripjaws X.You can't install bigger cpu cooler eith them
Look here
View attachment 4980
View attachment 4981

You can buy that card at 15K but you will not get warranty from Kolkata or outside


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 17, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *As for cabinet*- For cabinet go for Coolermaster 690II advanced or Coolermaster Haf 912 Advanced.
> If you can wait then one good news for you.*MD computers* will stock *NZXT product *after few days. *NZXT phantom* will be very good choice better than coolermaster's ones.



Tenida , Check out this Link
	
	



```
*www.nzxt.com/new/images/_upload/product_gallery/_MG_9099.jpg
```

 I was just checking the phanton cabinet found aris and rog board inside it...Looks awesome.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah it looks awesome buddy.But your given board is MATX but later was ATX board


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 17, 2011)

^ Year awesome looks- I also soon some other user rigs....Awesome awesome... 580 in Sli. Hydro cooling and CF ....waao... I mean thats what I call a rig...
Awyway....If the after sales serive is not good then no point in having asus board.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jul 17, 2011)

Fatalcore, bhai.. High profile means the RAM modules are tall.. Low Profile means the modules are short...

This height difference is caused by the presence of heatsinks on the modules... Ripjaws have shorter heatsinks while Vengeance and Dominators and pretty tall heatsinks...


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 17, 2011)

@Souro_Ray
Thanx for the info. I think tenida has explained me that.

@tenida,I am going for Sapphire HD 6970 GDDR5 2GB Graphic Card or HD 6950 2 GB, looking at the 3 year warranty.( I have dropped the idea getting the card from US-as I wont get any warranty in India).


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry Tenida... kichhu money koro na! Was just trying to help...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

@Souro_Ray its ok buddy.We are there to help each others
@Fatalcore-If you want to go for HD 6970 2GB go with MSI.Or if you want go for within Rs 15k don't buy HD6950 go for MSI GTX560Ti HAWK @Rs 14.7k from MD computers.Its cooler and good performer.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 17, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> Sorry Tenida... kichhu money koro na! Was just trying to help...


Buddy dont be sorry ! Please chill !...Thanks for giving the info. about the high profile rams.
@tenida- I will go for 6970..

Lets see what others says. I am also waiting for the sound info. Topgear ! where are you ..... Need your advice.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

Here your final configuration made my me.

*Processor*-     Intel Core i7 2600K- 15100
*Motherboard*- MSI Z68A-GD65(B3)-10600
*CPU cooler*-   Coolermaster Hyper 212+ with CM xtraflow fan -3200
*Memory*-       G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXM-3350
*Graphics Card*-MSI GTX560Ti Hawk X2 or MSI R6970 Lightning -29000 or 23100
*Hard disk*-      Seagate 1TB 7200Rpm-2700
*PSU*-              Corsair TX850 V2-6800
*Chassis*-         NXZT Tempest Evo-5700
*Monitor*-        Dell ST2220L-8600
*Keyboard*-     Microsoft Sidewinder X4-2000
*Mouse*-        Logitech MX518-1200
*PAD*-          Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition- Speed-Rs 950
*UPS*-          APC 1.1KVA-4300
*Speaker*-   Edifier C2 Plus-3500

*Total-Rs 96955/-(SLI)* or *Rs 90955/-(for ATI HD 6970 Power edition)*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 18, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @Souro_Ray its ok buddy.We are there to help each others
> @Fatalcore-If you want to go for HD 6970 2GB go with MSI.Or if you want go for *within Rs 15k don't buy HD6950 go for MSI GTX560Ti HAWK 7*@Rs 14.7k from MD computers.Its cooler and good performer.



justify it!!


@fatalcore
are u not getting 3d setup?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 18, 2011)

^buddy i am not here to fight. Just a calm discussion.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

Then if you don't want to fight its ok to discuss with you.So tell me above config needs some improment or not?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 18, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Then if you don't want to fight its ok to discuss with you.So tell me above config needs some improment or not?



ok see. 

first this review -

Benchmark Results: Aliens Vs. Predator : Triple-GPU Scaling: AMD CrossFire Vs. Nvidia SLI
in A vs P you see in full hd both 2 way setups equal.
(and do consider aa while seeing reviews.)

in crysis 570 setup leads. in F1 both equal. in just cause 2 6950 setup leads. in stalker almost same situation.

you see this is beauty of crossfire this season. 

actually even there are hardocp reviews but they cater to 3 monitor setup. 
so i didnt mention them.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 24, 2011)

yes by Jan 2012. I want to have a FULL 3d Setup. Thats for sure...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh Please no 560 Ti vs 6950 again 

Rather Give link of that 6 page topic to OP directly


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2011)

Why want him to get confused???


----------



## vickybat (Jul 24, 2011)

Hawk is a great card and brings tremendous value over a stock 6950 anyday. With the advent of newer drivers, sli scaling is also almost twice now and as good as amd.

In general, 6950 gpu core is a tad faster than 560-ti core. So the 560-ti needs to run at faster clocks to catch up to a 6950. Although at fullhd, there's no difference.
Msi 560-ti hawk is a heavily overclocked card and has a fantastic cooler. This is why its recommended over a reference 6950. But its match is a 6950 Twin frozr III and will beat the 
hawk anyday and will run cooler too despite being overclocked.

Only in multigpu setups, 560-ti will lose to a 6950cf because of its extra framebuffer and in higher resolutions, the difference will be more. Hawk sli will bridge the gap a bit but won't beat a 6950cf even at stock. Talking about the 2gb here strictly.

But the 560-ti sli will allow you to play *physx* games like* batman arkham city* to be released this october. 

*@op*

Consider a single 6970 now. Go for msi 6970 lightning and you'll be covered with all your needs. Buy from india as you won't get warranty if buying from abroad.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 24, 2011)

@Fatalcore, since you are from Kolkata, you will get graphics cards, mainly Sapphire ones in far cheaper price than other parts. The Sapphire HD 6950 2 GB is available @ 14.5K in M.D. Computers. It can be unlocked to a HD 6970 by just a simple BIOS mod.
If you want to get a HD6970, then look for the Sapphire one, available within 20K.
But the best choice is MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozr III edition @ 15.8K. The reasons are:-
1. Custom PCB design. It handles over-voltage and overclocking much efficiently.

2. The Twin Frozr III Cooler. HD 6950 reference has a little heating issue but the MSI cooler actually taken care of that issue very effectively.

3. FActory overclocked. It has very high factory overclocking and performs very close to a HD 6970 or GTX 570 stock just out of the box.

4. Because of the cooler you can overclock it further.

5. Unlocking. It can be unlocked to a HD 6970 by the BIOS mod.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 24, 2011)

^^Cilus Correct Your Words 6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC cannot be unclocked.


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2011)

I think unlocking is a bit of hit or miss affair and it cannot be a ground enough for a recommendation. 6950 is a great card in its own right. At full HD all the current games can be run at highest settings with fair bit of AA. Frankly speaking I would prefer extra framebuffer in my card at a similar price point. That Sapphire card is unbeatable value @ 14.5k. And for a single card config, temps are not a problem at all.


But yes, if you have the money, the MSI 6950 TFIII is an awesome card in all aspects - performance, temps, OC - everything.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 24, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Oh Please no 560 Ti vs 6950 again
> 
> Rather Give link of that 6 page topic to OP directly



 Really not again..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 24, 2011)

^^Past is past let concentrate on present


----------

